# Perhaps someone can help me with a qualifications/NZQA question?



## TamperProof (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll explain my situation at the moment and then any feedback would be appreciated. 

At the moment, Primary Teachers are on the ISSL and not the LTSSL; however, Secondary Education, and Special Education (Conductors) is on the LTSSL. I hold a multifaceted degree from the United States so I'll explain a little bit about my questions/situation.

Me: Under 30 years old, hold Bachelors degrees in Elementary (Primary) Education (Grades K-6), Special Education (Newborn - Grade 12), and Education of the Deaf and Hard-of-Hearing (Newborn - Grade 12). I have experience as a Secondary Special Education Teacher in a Life Skills (Moderate to Severe Disabilities) classroom.

SO
1) We don't do a "Conductors Diploma" or any type of Conductors Certification in the United States (there are only 2-3 schools that even have any type of program for that in the US, unfortunately it's not popular here), but would my Special Education certification cover that? Or are they looking people specifically trained in only Conductive Education? I think I know the answer to this but I wanted to ask for discussion purposes anyhow.
2) Does my experience teaching Special Education at a Secondary level count towards my experience as a Secondary Teacher for NZ? I do not hold a separate "Secondary Education" degree or certification, my Special Education Certification allows me to teach at ALL grade levels in the States.
3) The immigration website says that if you are coming over under Work to Residence your profession should be on the LTSSL; however, Elementary (Primary) is on the ISSL. Are you still eligible for a Work to Residence visa if you come under an ISSL category?

I do appreciate ANY feedback I get about this topic. I feel like I've been reaching out to so many people and websites and the information is just a bit overwhelming. I tend to want specific answers though to my situation which obviously a general immigration website can't provide. That's why I'm so thankful for this community! Glad I found ya's 

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## TamperProof (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate to give a thread a bump but has anyone had any other experiences similar to mine above? (I did read through that educational thread sticky'd up top, GREAT info! Unfortunately my situation is a little more specific)

I've asked NZQA questions before but all they say is -- "Sorry we can't answer unless you send in your application." Bleh.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

TamperProof said:


> I hate to give a thread a bump but has anyone had any other experiences similar to mine above? (I did read through that educational thread sticky'd up top, GREAT info! Unfortunately my situation is a little more specific)
> 
> I've asked NZQA questions before but all they say is -- "Sorry we can't answer unless you send in your application." Bleh.


Hi Tamperproof. I'm afraid i have no idea on this one, and our resident education guru is a tad tied up at the moment.

I've tried a bit of web surfing and these organizations may be able to help you with some info...

Links - nfd.org.nz
Van Asch Deaf Education Centre

Is there anyone else out there with experience in education with a Special Needs bias?


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hiya, 

Got a few questions.....
Why you applying for "work to residence"?
Have you tried applying for any jobs?


The only reason I ask is, we were always lead to believe you have to have the visa to gain employment and vice versa...my husband applied for a job to see what came of it, got offered the job and our application has been fast tracked, 

I'm no expert, but it's just a thought have you looked at any jobs yet? 

Good luck
Stephney


----------



## TamperProof (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey again!

Thanks topcat83, I appreciate those links. Those were mostly for Deaf Education resources. I would love to work with Deaf Ed; however, New Zealand Sign Language and American Sign Language are very different. I would need to relearn sign language before I could work with the Deaf population successfully in NZ. Most of my experience in the States is with kids that have Emotional & Behavioral disorders and/or moderate-severe disabilities like Downs Syndrome, Mental Retardation, Autism, etc..

Stephney, also, thank you for your reply too! I haven't decided my course of entry just yet. I'm planning to go through whichever works best for me when it comes time to apply. I could also come through via the Skilled Migrant category *IF* I qualify with my current credentials. I have not been applying for jobs yet because I don't really plan on starting my application process until next year. 

The biggest difference I'm running into here is how New Zealand handles Special Education compared to the United States. Because they're handled so differently in each country I don't know where my qualifications fall and how I should go about applying for entry. I email the NZQA with some broad, and some specific questions and the answers I always get are "We can't answer that unless we see your information." So they aren't helping me at all. :/

I'm glad I found you guys!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

TamperProof said:


> I'll explain my situation at the moment and then any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> At the moment, Primary Teachers are on the ISSL and not the LTSSL; however, Secondary Education, and Special Education (Conductors) is on the LTSSL. I hold a multifaceted degree from the United States so I'll explain a little bit about my questions/situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Tamperproof

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I have been trying to get my head around your situation.

Firstly, to work out here in Special Education, I have been informed that you don't actually need any kind of Special Education teaching degree/diploma of any kind!!!!! There was a university that was offering the course, but I have been informed that this doesn't actually run anymore due to lack of interest. So to come over with any kind of official qualification in special education (whether a full focus, or partial focus) is pretty huge. HOWEVER, the turnover in Special Ed jobs is VERY limited. Yes, they need the qualified people which is why it is on the list, but the number of jobs available is limited. As someone at my school told me "this is seen as a job to retire in". Also, most of the Special Ed jobs are based in and around the more populated areas, so any dreams of living way out in the country are very unlikely to happen.

In terms of qualification assessment, I'm afraid I have NO idea!!!! To apply, you have to know how many points are allocated to your qualifications (if this is wrong, your application will be rejected). I recommend sending all qualifications into NZQA anyway, providing the transcripts for each, and seeing how they come out points-wise. Your decisions may be made for you based on their assessment of your qualifications. It is money that you would HAVE to spend to get the application going, so not necessarily a waste.

I wish I could be more help. I recommend applying for Permanent Residency (PR) based on either of those education options (special ed or primary). You have good points due to your age alone! If they have concerns, they will offer WTR as a back-up. 

Jen


----------

